# Mokai Kayaks?? 'All that & a bag of chips' or merely Hype?



## BloodStone (May 29, 2014)

*Hello;
Admittedly I know very little about jet motors, wave runners etc..
However I am absolutely in love with their go-almost-anywhere-a-outboard-can't shallow water capabilities.
Anyway, I accidentally ran into these Mokai Kayaks on a local craigslisting (see Mokai.com).
They say they're only about 6.5hp, air-cooled & run 15mph on the water. Plus, apparently there is also a guy on youtube demonstrating a clutch system he designed for the Mokai that keeps one from sucking up too much crap in super shallow water. Anyway, it got me to thinking, is it possible to incorporate this type of set up in let's say a 12' flat bottom row or Jon boat? If so, how complicated would it be considering these are air-cooled outfits? Don't need or want a 45mph 12' FISHING boat so a wave runner conversion may be out ( interior room is also a factor). 
Anyway, indulge/educate a ignorant newbie if you please... :lol: *


----------



## smackdaddy53 (May 29, 2014)

My buddy souped one up and it does 36-38 mph and he fishes all over with it. Look up super yak robby mott on youtube.


----------



## DrNip (May 29, 2014)

Geez! Don't know how he had the whereabouts to turn the camera around and still steer!


----------



## BloodStone (May 30, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354079#p354079 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Thu May 29, 2014 8:06 pm[/url]"]My buddy souped one up and it does 36-38 mph and he fishes all over with it. Look up super yak robby mott on youtube.



*
Yeah, saw it. Very cool outfit for bombing around on the water. But I was looking at a more practical application, thus the reason I was specifically interested in the Mokai air cooled motor set up for my 12' flat bottom. Has anybody ever successfully trolled with one of these jet boat setups? Also, Could a novice who knows little about jet propulsion boats duplicate what they've done with those Mokai Kayaks in a small fishing boat? :idea: *


----------



## lovedr79 (May 30, 2014)

if I had $5K burning a hole in my pocket....... that thing looks like it rips!


----------



## PSG-1 (May 30, 2014)

One of the members here "Painless Tom" has a mokai, with lots of youtube videos. From everything I've seen, they're worth the money if you want to be able to go where a kayak can go, and be able to run against current, which is virtually impossible paddling a kayak.


----------



## Ranchero50 (May 31, 2014)

I can't see why a jet setup from an older stand up wouldn't work wonders in a smaller hull. Comparably it's going to fly. Small single cylinder engine (the expansion pipe is larger than the engine) and a 5 gallon fuel tank. Keep out of the throttle and it should troll along fine as long as the fuel isn't mixed to heavy. With the oil pump on my Seadoo I've idled for @ ten minutes working through some really shallow areas without issues.

Or work something up like a chainsaw powerplant but I think you would need a very find pitched impeller for it to rev correctly. Of course I'd hate to listen to one run while idling.


----------



## PSG-1 (May 31, 2014)

My jet boat is my favorite boat for trolling, as the reverse bucket is like a trolling plate with infinite adjustments. When I had the 2 stroke engine in my jet boat, I ran pre-mix, and would troll at the jetties for hours, fishing for trout. A little smoky, but, other than that, no issues with plug fouling. 

Now the boat has a 4 stroke. Sometimes when the wind is still, and the sand gnats are real bad, I miss that smoky 2-stroke engine....but only for the bug repelling factor.


----------

